# Crab Ladder!



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Just got a giant plant for my aquarium that is so tall it curls over and floats at the top. Now my fiddler crabs can climb up it like a ladder and get air. And escape for predatory jaws!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol...my puffer loved those fiddler crabs.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> lol...my puffer loved those fiddler crabs.


What kind of puffer do you have? We had a green one with black spots, but it murdered everything in our "docile" fish tank so they went back.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

fishguy1313 said:


> lol...my puffer loved those fiddler crabs.


What kind of puffer do you have? We had a green one with black spots, but it murdered everything in our "docile" fish tank so they went back.
[/quote]

I think when he says it loved crabs, he means it loved the way they tasted.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

WaxmasterJ said:


> lol...my puffer loved those fiddler crabs.


What kind of puffer do you have? We had a green one with black spots, but it murdered everything in our "docile" fish tank so they went back.
[/quote]

I think when he says it loved crabs, he means it loved the way they tasted.
[/quote]

Lol :laugh:

Hater


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

WaxmasterJ said:


> lol...my puffer loved those fiddler crabs.


What kind of puffer do you have? We had a green one with black spots, but it murdered everything in our "docile" fish tank so they went back.
[/quote]

I think when he says it loved crabs, he means it loved the way they tasted.
[/quote]

yea haha, i had a Figure 8 puffer, i gave it away to someone on the board, he doesnt come on often these days.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I hope they don't jump out and commit suicide!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

taylorhedrich said:


> I hope they don't jump out and commit suicide!


Haha my crab got out on a plant and was running across my kitchen counter. My GF woke me up to catch him and he fell onto the floor and landed running. Hard to kill but a few weeks later my Reds took care of him


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

CorGrav420 said:


> I hope they don't jump out and commit suicide!


Haha my crab got out on a plant and was running across my kitchen counter. My GF woke me up to catch him and he fell onto the floor and landed running. Hard to kill but a few weeks later my Reds took care of him
[/quote]
How long do you suppose they could survive out of water? Probably depends on the species, I'm assuming...


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

taylorhedrich said:


> I hope they don't jump out and commit suicide!


Haha my crab got out on a plant and was running across my kitchen counter. My GF woke me up to catch him and he fell onto the floor and landed running. Hard to kill but a few weeks later my Reds took care of him
[/quote]
How long do you suppose they could survive out of water? Probably depends on the species, I'm assuming...
[/quote]

Not sure how long mine was even out. Jen found it when she was getting ready for work. Not sure how long they can survive tho. Mine was a red dwarf crab.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

these crabs are cool as hell...but i remember when i had my first batch of Exodons...one crap actually got a hold of the smallest exo in my tank and killed it...i was amazed, after that...the crab made a quick journey to the puffer tank...and was never to be seen agian.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I had a red claw crab and he would sit out of the water for hours on top of my powerhead... One day my wife found my little crab running on the kitchen floor... Crabs are tough little dudes...


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I still didn't get it. What kind of puffer was this crab killer?

Yeah, our crabs have escaped once. I'm going to tape off the holes in the hoods so they won't escape. he he he


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Figure 8 puffer...

most puffers should be able to eat a crab tho...their fused top teeth are good at crackn open the crabs.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> Figure 8 puffer...
> 
> most puffers should be able to eat a crab tho...their fused top teeth are good at crackn open the crabs.


That is awesome. How big do they get? Never seen one around here and I like to think my area has a nice seliection of everything.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

out of P-Discussion to General Discussion


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

fishguy1313 said:


> Figure 8 puffer...
> 
> most puffers should be able to eat a crab tho...their fused top teeth are good at crackn open the crabs.


That is awesome. How big do they get? Never seen one around here and I like to think my area has a nice seliection of everything.
[/quote]

they get to a max of i think 3 - 4" not that big, u can keep it in a 10 gallon, i had mine in a 10 gallon...was a nice fish, i still regret getting rid of it...here's a pic of him


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

man i had a fiddler crab that i got just cus i thought it would be a fun addition to my tank....little did i know they are little escape artists! I had to spend all my time trying to find ways to keep him in the tank until finally he got out and when i found him he was drying up.....ended up getting weak and dying......prolly cius theyre suppose to have slightly brackish water.......i heard a story about my lfs guy said they find them on the other side of the store by the dog food all the time......little buggers


----------

